

The Tech Market: A Failure of Ideas, Not Execution - whalliburton
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/10/tech-market-failure-of-ideas-not.html

======
Allocator2008
Couldn't agree more. There are too many social media type start-ups out there,
and too few revenue models.

